

How I Hired the Best CTO for Our Startup - yazin
http://blog.whitepayments.com/how-i-hired-the-best-cto-for-white/

======
pixeloution
Interesting read - I do find it odd the author was worried over spending a few
hundred dollars in The search for what should be a six figure position.

------
yazin
Author here, let me know if you've got any comments on the approach

